# UK Urban DH Newcastle Jam 9th Aug 09 (x-post DH)



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

From here









_Due to the recent success' of the Urban Downhill events around the UK, 4Mountains.co.uk are proud to present a whole new event to add to your race calendar the Newcastle Jam.

The Newcastle Jam Will Have 450 riders racing in total, with 400 Race Tickets Being Sold To Riders from accross the world, and 50 Tickets going to some of the world elite riders.

The Duel Downhill Race on the day will consist of 2 Practice Runs, before being pit against another rider in a Head to Head Knock-Out Race, the winner of each race will go through to the next round... but there is one catch... and will be a new experience to some of the Downhill riders.. We have introduced Gate Starts into the event...

So... Duel Downhill Race ... Random Gate Starts .... On An Urban Track... With Knockout Stages... If That does'nt interest you... we dont know what will!

Ticket Prices are £65 and Donations from the ticket you buy will go towards the steven murray charity, with the final total being presented to Steven Murray._


----------

